# A Greater Concept of Khorne



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I was doing some conversions a fluff stuff for my new Khorne Army. One of the things about trying to organize a Khorne Army and being competetive is the self-destructive tendencies of Chaos. How does an army devoted to Khorne maintain itself? They must be at war with someone, and they even fight themselves to praise their gods. Isn't this a problem?

For example, Khorne doesn't care where the blood flows only that it flows. And yet, Daemons do not like being killed and sent back into the warp. So I think its fair to say, that Khorne Daemons have a self-preservation aspect to their nature unlike the Bezerkers of warbands.

Isn't there more to Khorne than shedding anyone's blood?

I was just thinking if it was possible to have an intelligent warband devoted to Khorne. So I thought of ideas that represent Khorne, like pride, honor, and other aspects. Though war is the overall aspect of Khorne, I want a difference between warbands that have that idea of anyone's blood is good enough and a warband with perhaps a greater concept of what Khorne is all about.

For example, when Angron was banished back to the warp, I really doubt he smiled to the heavens and said, "well... my blood counts right?" Is it possible that only lesser devotees of Khorne have that concept that their lives are meaningless and that its best that they die? A Daemon Prince or a really great champion wouldn't have that concept because they believe they could spill more blood rather than their blood being spilt. 

So, basically I figure I'd have a warband that has a "greater concept of Khorne" that acknowledges they do more for Khorne when they don't kill themselves, including adding some noble and honorable tendencies _within_ the warband. 

What do people think about "greater concepts" of chaos deities?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would assume chaos worship would be similar to any other form of religion, in that the levels of devotion and the interpretation of the teaches would vary from follower to follower. In that sense, I assume that there could, or rather that there certainly would a group or groups of followers who view their deaths as a waste, and those who would place more emphasis on those other aspects of Khorne when compared to your standard axe swinging psychopath. 

As far as a daemon goes, for them their deaths would be mean nothing more than wasted time. Even if they are killed, they will eventually materialize and get back to killing. However, that will take time and it would be time spent not killing. Therefore it would be wasted time. So yes, for them being banished would be entirely unacceptable and it would be in their best interest to avoid it if at all possible. 

As far as your "grater concept" goes, it seems you would be looking for less zealous, none "badfasdgha kill blasdfla" Khorne worshipers, as that is what we already have. Every warrior of Khorne acknowledges that they are more useful to the Blood God if they are alive and able to kill others. If not, Khorne would be a non-quantity to the Imperium, as his followers would be too busy committing mass suicide to do anything else.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

It's about the _amount_ of blood spilled. Maximum spillage.

Sure, your blood counts, but if you stayed alive you could have killed 500 more people. That's 499 more than just yourself.

So go kill those people. If the 501st person kills you, then you're 500 deaths ahead of committing suicide.

That's my simplistic take on it.

Also I'd like to think (contrary to the anti-linear time Chaos gods tend to go) it's time sensitive as well. 200 deaths today is better than 500 deaths over a thousand years.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

daemons would probably have a completely different idea of devotion to khorne as they are completely different from mortals.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I was also thinking about Sanguinus and how the Greater Daemon he was fighting told him he could become Khorne's greatest champion. Assuming that this is true, what about Sanguinus is more powerful than Angron's? I thought that perhaps his other qualities actually reflect Khorne's image better. Like the concept of honor and pride _can_ reflect Sanguinus' nobility and personality. 

I was also wondering if there is any fluff about what blood actually does in an immaterial sense. For example the spilling and sacrificing. Because I wonder if I could incorporate vampires or something of that sort into my warband without being cheesy about it. I wonder if I could take the concept that perhaps the consumption of your enemies blood makes their soul stronger... or something of that sort. It could be an interesting piece of fluff. I'm sure I can find some historical fluff like that in our world.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I was also thinking about Sanguinus and how the Greater Daemon he was fighting told him he could become Khorne's greatest champion. Assuming that this is true, what about Sanguinus is more powerful than Angron's? I thought that perhaps his other qualities actually reflect Khorne's image better. Like the concept of honor and pride _can_ reflect Sanguinus' nobility and personality.
> 
> I was also wondering if there is any fluff about what blood actually does in an immaterial sense. For example the spilling and sacrificing. Because I wonder if I could incorporate vampires or something of that sort into my warband without being cheesy about it. I wonder if I could take the concept that perhaps the consumption of your enemies blood makes their soul stronger... or something of that sort. It could be an interesting piece of fluff. I'm sure I can find some historical fluff like that in our world.


Untrustworthy informant for the Daemon. It is entirely possible that the Daemon was just telling Sang what he thought was most likely to get Sang to turn. 

I think blood is more of a physical representation for the emotions experienced during death. I think it is more the violent nature of the deaths that is the important aspect, like the rage, hate and fear of those who are dying or similar emotions felt by the killers. I don't think that it is the actual blood, specifically, but the violent emotions that Khorne is feeding off of. I don't think it gets anything from the blood.

I am not sure if I am explaining this well, but do you understand what I am getting at?


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I was also thinking about Sanguinus and how the Greater Daemon he was fighting told him he could become Khorne's greatest champion.


That's not obviously a lie since the daemon in question may not know about Angron's ascension, assuming it had happened already. On the other hand, "could become" is not a synonym for "will become". The daemon isn't offering a place at the top, only an opportunity to get there.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

randian said:


> That's not obviously a lie since the daemon in question may not know about Angron's ascension, assuming it had happened already. On the other hand, "could become" is not a synonym for "will become". The daemon isn't offering a place at the top, only an opportunity to get there.


I got that. And I'm leaning to the aspect as that he had potential. The question is if he did have this potential, what could it be. We could argue that he did or did not all day and try to explain chaos while we are at it as well.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

"Let the Red River flow" is essentially saying indulge your hate, rage and fear. Be violent and destructive. Kill as many as you can. 

gen.ahab is right, it's the emotional aspects of the act itself that feeds the Blood God, not the actual blood. 

The Daemon Codex describes the Blood God's realm as flowing red with lakes of the fallen's blood, and skulls of the slain being heaped at his throne. But as with all things in the warp, we must interpret these as metaphors rather than as literal descriptions.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Weez da khorne boyz wez smash up good we will


Orkhorne!!! anyone? anyone?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ork Boyz have been worshiping khorne since the 90s 
http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2074orkfreebooterz-h.htm


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

ckcrawford said:


> I got that. And I'm leaning to the aspect as that he had potential. The question is if he did have this potential, what could it be. We could argue that he did or did not all day and try to explain chaos while we are at it as well.


well red rage which was caused by his death would be useful to any khorne follower so he probably had that potential within him


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I wonder if I could take the concept that perhaps the consumption of your enemies blood makes their soul stronger... or something of that sort.


While there's no real evidence that this is true, or that the the physical blood is important, there's absolutely no reason why your warband couldn't believe this to be true. Ritualistic cannibalism and blood drinking appear in numerous human cultures throughout history and are typically accompanied by beliefs along the lines of what you suggest, despite the obvious lack of evidence supporting that.



ckcrawford said:


> The question is if he did have this potential, what could it be.


I think Sanguinus' potential can be seen in his genetic lineage. The Black Rage and Red Thirst are by-products of Sanguinus' genes and so would be part of him as well. While not realized before the Heresy the potential for them is still there. Sanguinus has the potential for extreme blood-letting in his genes. On the other hand, Angron and his Legion do not. Angron's berserk nature comes from the Butcher's Nails, not something inherent to him.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

what are the butchers nails?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

kavyanshrike said:


> what are the butchers nails?


*Butcher's Nails Link*


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

The reason Sanguinius would have been greater than Angron is that, yes, Angron perfectly embodies the berserker rage that Khorne is full of. So does Sanguinius- the Black Rage and Red Thirst. But Khorne is not just rage. He is also violence- and while both Angron and Sanguinius are great fighters, Sanguinius is more elegant about it. He was fully willing to sacrifice himself, too, and did so for the death of Horus. He, by leaving Guilliman’s unremembered empire, chose death over life. (Well, maybe- we don’t really know what the full story is there.)

And that fits in with my “greater concept” of Khorne, which is that Khorne is death. Where the Nightbringer was the physical embodiment of death, Khorne is all the emotional baggage associated with death. Sanguinius would then be, like he is referred to so often, an angel of death. And that ties into the third pillar of Khorne, one we don’t see so often, and that’s honor. Angron basically doesn’t have it, which is why we don’t see it often; Sanguinius does. That is, space samurai would be a perfectly fine Khorneate cult. So would the Blood Angels, if only Sanguinius had turned. Perhaps even Angron knows that he wasn’t his patron’s first choice, his ideal choice. Imagine how angry (and thus even less honorable, etc.) that must have made him!

“But wait,” you might say, “the god of death is Nurgle!” Not so- Nurgle is the god of dying (and Ynnead the god of the dead). To be even more accurate, Nurgle is a mix of order (a powerful force, but weak in the Warp) and weakness (weak for obvious reasons) that, combined, allied in some sort of primordial pact to create him. The intersection created an eternity of weakness- eternal disease. Nurgle doesn’t want death- he wants, and offers, eternity. And even those that do die, Nurgle brings back. He’s really the nicest of the Chaos Gods (which isn’t saying much, of course). The Death Guard do precisely what their name suggests- they guard death, guard it from those who would misuse it and guide those that deserve it to it. Perhaps Nurgle’s first choice would’ve been a Legion better-attuned to weakness, one he wouldn’t have to break as he did the Death Guard (and as Khorne did the World Eaters)? Perhaps the other Chaos Gods didn’t get quite what they wanted, either?

Or perhaps all of this was wrong and Ka’Bandha didn’t know what he was talking about, which is probably more likely.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> I was also thinking about Sanguinus and how the Greater Daemon he was fighting told him he could become Khorne's greatest champion. Assuming that this is true, what about Sanguinus is more powerful than Angron's? I thought that perhaps his other qualities actually reflect Khorne's image better. Like the concept of honor and pride _can_ reflect Sanguinus' nobility and personality.


It would be Sanguinus' fall from grace that would make him more powerful then Angron.

It's a popular concept in Fantasy that when the most noble beings fall to evil they become far more powerful then beings who were evil to begin with. Take Archaon for example, became the greatest Everchosen of Chaos but was a priest of Sigmar before that.

People that are already (mostly) evil gain almost nothing by turning, as they give up almost nothing to get there. Those who willing sacrifice everything good that they are, were, and will be to become evil are given power beyond what others could ever hope for from dark powers in Fantasy.


----------



## Lepaca (Oct 19, 2011)

On a side note:

There is a very interesting and cool Khorne worshiper in the Black Crusade book by Fantasy Flight.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I think Khorn, being the enlightened being he is, would value those would could maximize the death and destruction potential, not just who they kill themselves. The comment made to Sanguinius could reflect his leadership and strategic potential for death and bloodshed on a mass scale, not just his ability to be dropped into a pit and being the only one would would come out of it, no matter how many were thrown in with him. His individual champions may be the biggest hand-to-hand badasses in the galaxy, but I imagine he still has a special place at his table for folks like Oppenheimer, who take that special leap in reaping death among the masses. If they lose their focus and start recanting their blood lust ways, then they serve no more purpose and get flushed themselves.

While loath to do so, I would disagree that the value of blood is only metaphorical in reference to the creatures of the Warp, whatever their level of power. In First Heretic, Argel Tal really gets off on the thought of tearing into humans (**** or Astares) and reveling in their blood, not just how much pain he can cause them to feel. Sanguinius himself is an excellent example of how genetics, as expressed through actual human blood, carries far more Warp-connected power than as a simple metaphore for emotional content (fear, anger, rage, hurt, etc.). Otherwise, Chaos would just create a Matrix-like tower of pain gloves and tie everyone into them to repeatedly die or suffer cerebrally for eternity... without all that messyness of corrupting societies and delighting in others downfalls or being hacked to bits in reality.

Why not have your own "Master of Disaster" class demon, loved only for his mind and not his blood-drenched body?


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

One thing I've always thought about Sanguinius is that he was "touched" by more than one Chaos god. The Khorne link is obvious, but I think he was also touched by Tzeentch as in one of the BA codexes it talks about him striving for change and to make things better. This particular emotion is one of the "positive" aspects of Tzeentch. 

It's possible Tzeentch had just enough influence with Sanguinius on a subconscious level it stopped Khorne from appealing to Sanguinius' bloody nature. Other clues for Tzeentch (for me) are his wings which I seem to remember are similar to a Lord of Change's wings (and didn't Magnus obtain similar wings from Tzeentch after his elevation to Daemon Prince) and his Psychic abilities and support for Magnus and the Librarius within the legions. Tzeentch using his 2nd choice Primarch to increase the number of psykers in the Legions maybe?

It could also be argued that Sanguinius' foresight was a product of Tzeentch's influence as well. Finally his foresight is another clue towards Tzeentch's influence.

Finally I wonder if Slaanesh also "touched" Sanguinius (although not as strongly as Khorne or Tzeentch) as well as the Blood Angels now share the Emperor's Children's old obsession with perfection. Index Astartes I states the Blood Angels "strive for perfection, be it in their works of art, martial discipline or military doctrine". This to me sounds like the very pride that helped to lead the Emperor's Children towards Slaanesh (although the ECs obviously had a large helping hand from the Laeran sword).


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

zerachiel76 said:


> One thing I've always thought about Sanguinius is that he was "touched" by more than one Chaos god. The Khorne link is obvious, but I think he was also touched by Tzeentch as in one of the BA codexes it talks about him striving for change and to make things better. This particular emotion is one of the "positive" aspects of Tzeentch.
> 
> It's possible Tzeentch had just enough influence with Sanguinius on a subconscious level it stopped Khorne from appealing to Sanguinius' bloody nature. Other clues for Tzeentch (for me) are his wings which I seem to remember are similar to a Lord of Change's wings (and didn't Magnus obtain similar wings from Tzeentch after his elevation to Daemon Prince) and his Psychic abilities and support for Magnus and the Librarius within the legions. Tzeentch using his 2nd choice Primarch to increase the number of psykers in the Legions maybe?
> 
> ...


 where was sanguinius foresight? (haven't read much on sanguinius) the iron hands also strive for perfection (although in a mechanical sense) so wouldn't they be leaning towards slanesh?


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

You said it in the first post:
Honor.
Honor with blood lust, perhaps
they maintain their honor because they want their fights to last
longer.
Perhaps they maintain motivation killing for something,
by Destruction is Control, if you splatter something
then you most likely is in charge over something.
To splatter something you most likely need to be in charge of
something in the first place.
If you splatter something, whatever remains
is most likely very controlled by you.

Perhaps they have some sense of fighting for a greater good,
or something similar at least. 
A goal that is denied and fuels their rage.
Better yet, lending a page from history,
they could be raging because they have suffered from a war
as some ethnic minority.

Otherwise look at the Aztect, Vikings, Hunns, Zulus
and other warrior people.


Make a army of Chaos Space Marines based on Vlad Tepes.
They should be intelligent.


Martin Heindigger, a nominal nazist Nietzschean
believed in the Will to Destroy instead of the will to power.
The Will to Destroy,(If you want to interact with anything then you must want to destroy it)
Basically the will to define your own soul or existence
opposed to all not-you or outside things 
walking over everything in your path.


Vlad II Tepes was like this in real history, I believe.
A blood thirsty warlord with the ability to build, rule
and protect a kingdom. 

In Black Lagon, someone said'
Control and Destroy.
Which also is a good battlecry. 

In Sandman, the personification of Destruction is also the creator but seemingly to a lesser degree than he destroys things.
Basically Destruction destroys things with big BOOM
and proceeds dissect animals and breaks things down
to learn or cook delicious meals from the ingredients.
He sacrifice people with sad sympathetic demeanor
and make vague references to Destruction is Creation.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

kavyanshrike said:


> where was sanguinius foresight? (haven't read much on sanguinius) the iron hands also strive for perfection (although in a mechanical sense) so wouldn't they be leaning towards slanesh?


The IA II article on the Blood Angels talks about it:

_"It is known that Sanguinius was gifted with the power of foretelling, able to see visions of what lay ahead. His soul was pure and the prophesies he spoke of inevitably came to be"_

(On a side note I find Sanguinius' foretelling interesting when compared to Kurze's similar foretelling which is mentioned also in IA II in the Night Lords article and further expanded on in the Night Lords trilogy.)

_"Night Haunter is believed to have only been able to see the darkest possible paths of all possible futures"_

Also in the Blood Angels article is the following paragraph:

_Sanguinius was a visionary. During his early life he desired to lead his people to a new and better life. When he joined the Great Crusade he transferred this vision to a greater arena but did not abandon it. He wanted a better life for all mankind..... There is a mystical streak to many of the Blood Angels' doctrines ad also a strong belief that things can be changed for the better"_

This is the info that leads me to believe that Tzeentch also managed to touch the infant Sanguinius when he was kidnapped as a child along with the other Primarchs. The belief that things can be changed for the better and the give of foresight/foretelling are 2 things very closely linked to Tzeentch. They are his "positive" aspects in the same way as Khorne has martial pride and honour, Nurgle has a stubborn defiance against the odds.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> _"Night Haunter is believed to have only been able to see the darkest possible paths of all possible futures"_


I can't remember the name, but in a recent short story Curze is shown to see the _death_ of everybody he meets. He sees Dorn as being dragged into the darkness by a thousand hands, for example. I might go crazy too if I saw that.

His visions are misleading when it comes to "death" by daemonic ascension, though.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

randian said:


> I can't remember the name, but in a recent short story Curze is shown to see the _death_ of everybody he meets. He sees Dorn as being dragged into the darkness by a thousand hands, for example. I might go crazy too if I saw that.
> 
> His visions are misleading when it comes to "death" by daemonic ascension, though.


Yeah, daemonic ascension probably throws out the probabilities. I think Curze has 2 interesting inversions to other Primarchs:

He seems to be similar to Corax in terms of similar abilities (hiding and stealth) but opposites in psychology to Corax. Even Corax notes this during their encounter on Istvaan V.

Then there's his foretelling which while similar to Sanguinius', has the opposite result where he sees the worst outcome while Sang sees positive outcomes.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> Untrustworthy informant for the Daemon. It is entirely possible that the Daemon was just telling Sang what he thought was most likely to get Sang to turn.
> 
> I think blood is more of a physical representation for the emotions experienced during death. I think it is more the violent nature of the deaths that is the important aspect, like the rage, hate and fear of those who are dying or similar emotions felt by the killers. I don't think that it is the actual blood, specifically, but the violent emotions that Khorne is feeding off of. I don't think it gets anything from the blood.
> 
> I am not sure if I am explaining this well, but do you understand what I am getting at?


And are you forgetting that sanguinious is one of only two that can beat angron in single combat?


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's another possible aspect for khorne: Cunning and skill. See, if you are a follower of khorne, out for as much blood as possible how could you best go about that. Conventional wisdom would suggest being barbaric in your fighting style and just trying angrily to cause as much carnage as possible. But I think it would take, as I said, skill and cunning to fight in exactly the right way to please Khorne as much as possible.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

NetherMessenger said:


> Here's another possible aspect for khorne: Cunning and skill. See, if you are a follower of khorne, out for as much blood as possible how could you best go about that. Conventional wisdom would suggest being barbaric in your fighting style and just trying angrily to cause as much carnage as possible. But I think it would take, as I said, skill and cunning to fight in exactly the right way to please Khorne as much as possible.


 but then your rivals are more likely to kill you because they disagree with you (or use any excuse to make sure you aren't as good as them  )
that is a good idea but it sounds more like the chaos undivided stuff



Reaper45 said:


> And are you forgetting that sanguinious is one of only two that can beat angron in single combat?


and who is the other peson?


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

NetherMessenger said:


> Here's another possible aspect for khorne: Cunning and skill.


I don't see it. That's more of the "cold" style of killer, and those emotions (or lack thereof) don't feed Khorne.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

randian said:


> I don't see it. That's more of the "cold" style of killer, and those emotions (or lack thereof) don't feed Khorne.


more slaanesh as that was what the pre fall elder did all of the time


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

Cunning and skill, is not automatically cold callous killer style.
Sorry but WTF. 

I mean, soldiers can use cunning and skill. 
It doesn't mean they aren't angry or lack blood lust, 
they could still be as angry as berserk
but sure they wouldn't be berserk.


As I got it, Khorne is the EXTROVERT killer seeking the death of others.
Slanesh is the Introvert killer, seeking the experience of killing
inside the killers mind.

Vlad Tepes, is the ultimate manifestation of Khorne.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

kavyanshrike said:


> but then your rivals are more likely to kill you because they disagree with you (or use any excuse to make sure you aren't as good as them  )
> that is a good idea but it sounds more like the chaos undivided stuff
> 
> 
> and who is the other peson?


Horus. 



klaswullt said:


> Cunning and skill, is not automatically cold callous killer style.
> Sorry but WTF.
> 
> I mean, soldiers can use cunning and skill.
> ...


Not really slaanesh enjoys the experience of killing. The longer it lasts the better. khorne wants as much blood as possible.


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

What I meant with cunning and skill was not that you kill quickly without emotion. I should have specified because what I meant was that a barbaric chaos marine would chop down imperial guard with haste, but if there was one with cunning and skill he would be able to do it in a way where the guardsmen suffer more, or he produces more blood etc. So that's what I actually meant.


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> Horus.
> 
> Not really slaanesh enjoys the experience of killing. The longer it lasts the better. khorne wants as much blood as possible.


yes, but killing as many people as possible require cunning and skill.
The berzerk mode could very well end, with only the berzerk dying
and killing less.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Khorne feeds on hate and anger, not blood. Both of these emotions tend to be 'hot' ones, ie. experiencing them makes a person less rational. Blow anger out of proportion and you get unthinking, berserk rage and since the followers of the Gods are defined by being out of proportion Khorne's followers are Berserkers. That being said a worshiper could certainly start with cold hate, the kind that can plan a complicated scheme to kill people, and such a person would fuel Khorne. But eventually their worship will pull them deeper and deeper until they eventually lose the planning in favour of the killing.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread, but just from the OP I had this observation. You wonder why Khorne daemons don't like getting beaten if Khorne cares not from whence the blood flows... but do daemons even have blood? Like real, material blood?

He's the Blood God, after all, not the Daemonic-equivalent-life-juice God.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> And are you forgetting that sanguinious is one of only two that can beat angron in single combat?


And..... Point? Actually there isn't much of a point, because there isn't an objective scale for primarch whoopassery, so this entire post is useless; any primarch can beat any other primarch at any given point.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but just from the OP I had this observation. You wonder why Khorne daemons don't like getting beaten if Khorne cares not from whence the blood flows... but do daemons even have blood? Like real, material blood?
> 
> He's the Blood God, after all, not the Daemonic-equivalent-life-juice God.


I believe they do. And yes, it seems like daemons don't like the sight of their own blood. There is only one piece of lore that proves this I think which is in _Daemon World_ where the Khorne Daemon is tortchered by the Slaanesh Daemon Prince. Its almost like an embarrassment for a khorne daemon to lose its blood to an enemy.

As for the main topic about blood. Does anyone know any cultures that think of blood as more than a symbol?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> And..... Point? Actually there isn't much of a point, because there isn't an objective scale for primarch whoopassery, so this entire post is useless; any primarch can beat any other primarch at any given point.


So if the post is useless then why is it specifically stated that only Horus and Sang are the only two primarchs that could best angron in combat?

I'd say that's a fairly important fact considering the fact that angron is now a son of the blood god.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

ADB certainly created that summary about the primarchs. But I think its fair to say that even primarchs could estimate their odds against another primarch. 

For example Corax was almost certain he was going to get ripped apart by Angron. Also Lorgar was sure defeat against Corax. Any primarch winning any day is like American Football. While certainly that is very true, there are still pretty sure odds.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Going back to the OP in the old days Khorne was also about exhibiting martial honour as well as blood. The Khorne bezerkers of the day went around challenging people like knights of medieval history. Then GW introduced the blood crazed psychopaths we know of today.

Perhaps your warband could be similar in aspect that they are a group of skilled fighters that worship Khorne by travelling the galaxy and offering the blood of the greatest heroes of the 41st millennium. Like evil Blac Templars.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> So if the post is useless then why is it specifically stated that only Horus and Sang are the only two primarchs that could best angron in combat?
> 
> I'd say that's a fairly important fact considering the fact that angron is now a son of the blood god.


It isn't an important fact. It's actually quite irrelevant, especially to my post. If you want to make a compelling argument, I suggest you reword you statement, and write out your point; at the moment you're just making a statement and assuming that it means something to other people. First, the statement is incorrect, because any primarch COULD beat any other primarch. What you mean to say is that those two (Horus and Sang) were the only primarchs who were said to have a decent chance in a fight against angron, which may or may not be true. Second, whether or not Sang had a decent chance in a bitchslapping contest against Angron has no bearing on my assertion that the daemon could have been lying to Sang.


----------

